# Looking for gritty SciFi films, help.



## Potty (Jul 15, 2012)

So I think I've just about exhausted the current list of sci fi films. I'm looking for more, what I'm after is gritty sci fi. Best word I can use to describe it. Some examples of what I mean:

Moon
Solaris
Blade Runner
Robotropolis
Repo Men
Cargo

That sort of thing, the "not so heard of but still awesome" films. I will be surprised if you mention a film along these lines I haven't seen yet. 

Can you think of anything?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2012)

Red Planet. 
Pitch Black.
Promethius


----------



## Potty (Jul 15, 2012)

Seen em.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2012)

Thx1138?


----------



## Potty (Jul 15, 2012)

Nothing old  I'm spoilt when it comes to FX


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2012)

I think you might like it. There's no rayguns, spaceships, or monsters.


----------



## Potty (Jul 15, 2012)

I think me and you missunderstand one another when I say "SciFi"


----------



## Jeko (Jul 15, 2012)

Can't think of any films, but nowadays video games are constantly crossing into film territory. Deus Ex: Human Revolution is a perfect example of a well polished, gritty, futuristic world. Whenever he talks, the main character sounds like he's speaking through gravel...

To enjoy good gritty sci-fi, you may have to branch out of the obvious.


----------



## Jeko (Jul 15, 2012)

> Thx1138?



Wasn't that the one George Lucas made before Star Wars?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 15, 2012)

Some of the best are the old ones, where imagination made up for the lack of SFX. 

The Day of the Triffids
The Day the Earth Stood Still
A Grand Day Out

and my favourite sc-fi film, The Forbidden Planet


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2012)

Forbidden planet- that movie is a masterpiece of classic mid- twentieth century thought and design.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2012)

Cadence said:


> Wasn't that the one George Lucas made before Star Wars?


 Ya. It was too 'hardcore', that's why he went on to do ...starwars.


----------



## Jeko (Jul 15, 2012)

Imagine if Star Wars was 'hardcore'... best idea for fanfiction yet.


----------



## Potty (Jul 15, 2012)

Whats more hard core than an eewok?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2012)

jar-jar.  (that did not come out well)


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 15, 2012)

*The Fly* - (Jeff Goldblum version. Witness a man evolve into a monster.)

*The Abyss* (I still haven't gotten over the drowning scene)

*Twelve Monkeys *(bizarre in a makes-you-think kind of way)*

Event Horizon* (some truly gruesome moments in this film)

I'll post more as I think of them. Those were the first ones to pop into my head.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Forbidden planet- that movie is a masterpiece of classic mid- twentieth century thought and design.



Or Shakespeare's _The Tempest_...


----------



## Nicky (Jul 15, 2012)

no one's mentioned the fifth element so far.


----------



## Potty (Jul 15, 2012)

seen em all! (cept the older ones mentioned... seen the forbidden planet though)


----------



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2012)

Bloggsworth said:


> Or Shakespeare's _The Tempest_...


 Yes, _the Tempest,_ set in a postwar (wwll) vision of the future. The sets and the colour(s) are  perfect.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jul 15, 2012)

Cadence said:


> Imagine if Star Wars was 'hardcore'... best idea for fanfiction yet.



There kind of is that kind of stuff in official canon. Some of it completely removes the Force and the Jedi and Sith, some includes it but demonizes Force-users whilst glorifying the Mandalorians to impossibly high nobility. The former includes _Death Troopers_. The latter, anything Karen Traviss has tainted. Other Star Wars material that includes little Force involvement is the Republic Commando game, the upcoming game 1313, and recent The Old Republic game (Force involvement is dependent on your class). Sorry, Star Wars fanboy moment.

Anyways, I would suggest Alien and Aliens, but you seem to be a bit of a, and I apologize for the remark but I see no other way to say it, special effects whore. Other than those two, Star Wars, and Bladerunner, I can't think of any others off the top of my head. Now if it's games you're looking for, I can lead you to plenty of them.


----------



## Winston (Jul 16, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> *
> Event Horizon* (some truly gruesome moments in this film)



Beat me to that one.  One of the best lines ever:  
"You're taking us to Hell?"
"Hell?  Oh, that's just a word..."

I'd nominate the original *Planet of the Apes*.  A hot chick in an animal skin, and the first inter-species kiss.  That's gritty.  And hairy. A little nuclear war to boot.


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 16, 2012)

Children of Men? Maybe not entirely Sci Fi.
Gattaca
Solaris


----------



## JimJanuary (Jul 16, 2012)

Based on the first two movies you mentioned on your list 'Sunshine' is pretty much what you're looking for


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2012)

Vader's Collect Call | Robot Chicken: Star Wars Special | Adult Swim - YouTube


----------



## Potty (Jul 16, 2012)

> special effects whore.



This is true, but not always the case. Gattaca as mentioned previously has very little in the way of SFX but is still a good film.



JimJanuary said:


> Based on the first two movies you mentioned on your list 'Sunshine' is pretty much what you're looking for



seen it.



> Children of Men? Maybe not entirely Sci Fi.
> Gattaca
> Solaris



Seen gattaca and solaris. Haven't seen children of men though.


----------



## Potty (Jul 16, 2012)

Just watched pandorum... Ending was rather dissapointing.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought of another one: *Existenz*. It's a little slow, not very heavy on the action. But it's more of a strange psychological sci-fi thriller. I wouldn't say it's a great movie but it definately qualifies as "gritty", considering part of the plot involves a factory where they harvest mutated organisms, and the characters have holes in their backs which the organisms crawl into and wrap around their spines.. 

Kind of like a first date! Lol. It's a typical Cronenburg gross out film.


----------



## Cefor (Jul 17, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> I thought of another one: *Existenz*.



Existenz is a very strange film... I can't believe I actually sat through it, as I usually wouldn't have. But I enjoyed it.

Potty, watch Children of Men, it's great.

Have you seen *Equilibrium*? Definitely qualifies as gritty and sci-fi.


----------



## JimJanuary (Jul 19, 2012)

Has anyone seen this?
[video=youtube;YiYmAixzpMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiYmAixzpMg[/video]


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 20, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned Serenity? Or Firefly the TV series that came before it. It's quite funny but does have its gritty moments.


----------



## Euripides (Jul 20, 2012)

The Mass Effect video game series was interesting sci fi, and very movie like.

There are some great movies on this list. Seen em all except that pre-star wars GL one. Must remedy that.

What about Barbarella? Johhny Nemonic? War of the worlds? (I've devolved into the B-list)


----------



## Fats Velvet (Jul 20, 2012)

Dark City?

Dark City (1998) - IMDb


----------

